# CANSOFCOM and the media



## RectorCR (11 Aug 2013)

I don't believe anyone has talked about this here but stop me if I'm wrong.

I was wondering what people's opinions of CANSOFCOM and the media are. In particular I mean compared to American special forces units like Navy Seals and Rangers and the willingness of the American media/ government to parade them around. Would you like to see more media coverage of CSOR and JTF2 operations as well as movies and books or do you think it's not in the national interest to reveal much of anything.

Personally I like to see movies and books and news reports about operations from say Navy Seals (although I'm highly skeptical of how truthful these accounts are) but I don't I'd be impressed if the Canafian Government started parading around JTF2.

Go!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Aug 2013)

Nope, I prefer quiet professionalism


----------



## MikeL (11 Aug 2013)

Some USSOCOM units(there are numerous units under the command) are in the public eye(may only be portions of the unit that are public, not other parts), others are not in the public eye/media. The US Military has great PR, and is active on social media, support to Hollywood, etc. Out of the numerous people serving/served within USSOCOM it is probably only a small percentage that actually write books, etc.

CSOR is the "public face" of CANSOFCOM, so there are media and CF reports(operations and training) on them, photos, and they have been at public events, etc. Plus the command recently released a PR video showing off all the units.


----------



## GAP (11 Aug 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Nope, I prefer quiet professionalism



 :goodpost:

They are not there to get some teeny jumped up on manly hormones.  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Aug 2013)

I would be embarrassed of CANSOF if they were in the news and pictures as much as the US Navy SEALs.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Aug 2013)

I have long held the belief that the US allows their SOF units to have some time in the limelight, as part of subtle (or maybe not so subtle) psy ops campain against would be enemy governement/non-goverment forces and their civil populations. 

The US military has dedicated staff to liase with movie producers, and they are generally willing to provide anything and everything they have so long as it makes them look good (ie kicking ass and taking names). 

They also do it for recruitment purposes (Act of Valor was originally concieved with that concept in mind). 

Why spend your own money to convince your enemies you can destroy them several times over, and recruit new peope to fill manpower shortages, when you have Hollywood, more than willing to spend their money to do that job for you.


----------



## Sf2 (11 Aug 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I don't believe anyone has talked about this here but stop me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I was wondering what people's opinions of CANSOFCOM and the media are. In particular I mean compared to American special forces units like Navy Seals and Rangers and the willingness of the American media/ government to parade them around. Would you like to see more media coverage of CSOR and JTF2 operations as well as movies and books or do you think it's not in the national interest to reveal much of anything.
> 
> ...



More to CANSOF that just CSOR and JTF2....just sayin.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (11 Aug 2013)

Quiet professionalism is the way to go for so many reasons. And in Canada politics is a lot different than in the states.


----------



## Teager (11 Aug 2013)

What about Devils Brigade? Sure its not current and WWII but I think it depicts what CANSOFCOM is made of  :nod:


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2013)

The officially released video that shows all components of CANSOFCOM should be enough, along with the occasional news release about Command-related activity...


----------



## Armymedic (16 Aug 2013)

If you are interested, why don't you do a simple Google news search.


----------

